# Ember had a haircut! and wierd eating positions



## Newmum (Jan 2, 2014)

Ember's been to the groomers a couple of times for a bath, blowdry and sanitary trim to get her use to the groomer, noises etc but today I was brave and had her trimmed all over! Also, do your poodles get in weird positions like this when they try to empty a kong? Maybe she thinks this makes her tongue longer!


----------



## Newmum (Jan 2, 2014)

Pre haircut in the same pose!


----------



## My babies (Aug 14, 2012)

She is so adorable. Gucci gets into the position when he's playing. Playing with his toys or inviting Miu Miu to play.


----------



## Newmum (Jan 2, 2014)

My babies said:


> She is so adorable. Gucci gets into the position when he's playing. Playing with his toys or inviting Miu Miu to play.


It is like a play bow! I just don't know why she does it to her kong lol


----------



## PoodleRick (Mar 18, 2013)

Very cute. So far Penny stands and licks her Kong while trying to empty it out. So she winds up following it all over the kitchen. It's like aerobic eating.


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

oh that is sooooo cute!!!!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

She looks really nice! Molly 'holds' her treats with her paws.....poodles do things 'differently' and we get to watch with great amusement!


----------



## Suddenly (Aug 8, 2013)

Molly sweet girl, your looking real pretty!!! Wouldn't mind running around with you. 
So think about it Molly. We'll have lots of fun together!!
With devotion,
Brandon








I'll even lend you my sunglasses.



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PoodleRick (Mar 18, 2013)

Brandon's got it goin' on.


----------



## sweetheartsrodeo (Sep 19, 2012)

It is poodle yoga!


----------



## Carrie-e (Oct 23, 2012)

Little Ember looks very smart in her new haircut and she is growing fast isn't she?!


----------



## Newmum (Jan 2, 2014)

Carrie-e said:


> Little Ember looks very smart in her new haircut and she is growing fast isn't she?!


Yes! Those 2 photos were taken 2 weeks apart, her legs are so much longer! I'm still waiting for the milestone of her first tooth to fall out, I keep checking everyday but so far no sign of any adult teeth and no sign of the baby teeth falling out


----------



## Newmum (Jan 2, 2014)

MollyMuiMa said:


> She looks really nice! Molly 'holds' her treats with her paws.....poodles do things 'differently' and we get to watch with great amusement!


Molly looks lovely  maybe she can come and teach Ember to use her paws! I think she's just lazy because if she brings her antler or nylabone to me and sits beside me she knows I'll hold them for her to have a good chew


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

She looks lovely in her "grown up" clip! Such a pretty little girl 

Pippin does like Molly and holds her kong, but Pushkin does like Penny and kind of licks it frantically all over the room...! But both of them do the play-bow pose when they first get a new chew bar... bonkers...


----------



## janet6567 (Mar 11, 2014)

She looks very pretty.


----------



## eusty (Jan 5, 2014)

Pebbles bashes the Hell out if his with his paw, I think he imagines he's a boxer.
Jasper hasn't got the hang of it yet and tries to get his tongue in the hole!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Newmum (Jan 2, 2014)

eusty said:


> Pebbles bashes the Hell out if his with his paw, I think he imagines he's a boxer.
> Jasper hasn't got the hang of it yet and tries to get his tongue in the hole!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Ember mostly uses her tongue too but she has now learnt to chew the top to loosen the stuff inside, I just put her kibble mixed with fat free greek yoghurt in and freeze them 

Oh, and today she lost her first tooth!!!


----------

